# Größenempfehlung ZR Team



## rewwel (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,  ich bin 188cm groß, Schrittlänge 90cm.  Nun würde ich gerne ein Radon ZR Team 7.0 kaufen, da es dies im SSV für 799 gibt.  Leider gibt es das bike nur bis 20 Zoll. Die Empfehlung des Verkäufers am Telefon lautete allerdings 22 Zoll.  Bin kein Profi Biker und möchte Gerne im Sommer Berge (Alpen), Wälder etc. rauf und Runter fahren.  Habt ihr Erfahrungen gemacht?  Was würdet Ihr mir bei Größe und Schrittlänge empfehlen, das 20er kaufen oder eher Abstand nehmen?  lg  bernd


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (4. Februar 2011)

Kenne das Rad von einem Bekannten von mir, fällt i.d. Tat relativ kompakt aus, eher ein tourenorientiertes Hardtail als eine Rennpfeile.

Mein Kumpel hat annähernd Deine Maße (ca. 1,89) und fährt auch nen 22" Rahmen, denke das ein kleinerer Rahmen zu knapp wäre.
Ansonsten Top-Rad, etwas besseres für das gleiche Geld wirst Du momentan kaum bekommen.

Falls das Rad (welche Größe Du auch immer nehmen solltest) nicht passen sollte kannst Du es ja immer noch zurücksenden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (8. Februar 2011)

Hi Bernd, du brauchst bestimmt 22". Zu kleiner Rahmen ist nix, da lohnt sich das beste Schnäppchen nicht.

Ich bin 183 und mir passt der 20er-Rahmen.

Grüße


----------

